# My DRL (Daytime Running Light) is on when my HID lights are on too



## somar604 (Jan 13, 2010)

I've just noticed for a day or 2 that my DRL is on when I have my headlights on. Its kind of annoying because I have my nice HID's shining but the dull yellow light kills the look. 

I had to change my dead battery 3 days ago but other than that, I havent done anything else to my car. 

What could have caused this and is it just fuses, relays or something? 

I know basic automotive stuff but I have minimal knowlege on the electrical aspect.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

At first glance I would say it's wired wrong but if you provide some more information, that would be very helpful in trying to diagnose the problem properly instead of a lot of guesswork.

1. How long have you had the HID kit installed?
2. Was it working properly before the last couple days?
3. Is it doing it on both headlights?
4. How is the kit installed? Was it just plug 'n play to existing harness or was any relays or other sort of wiring done?
5. I assume you're using one of the bi-xenon kits that has a HID and a Halogen bulb in one socket?
6. If your low beams are not on, does the DRL work properly by itself?
7. Is your DRL hooked into your high beam at reduced power?
8. You said your battery died 3 days ago and you noticed this problem a couple days ago also, is that more than a coincidence?
9. When new battery was installed, nothing else was touched????


----------



## somar604 (Jan 13, 2010)

Faja said:


> At first glance I would say it's wired wrong but if you provide some more information, that would be very helpful in trying to diagnose the problem properly instead of a lot of guesswork.
> 
> 1. How long have you had the HID kit installed?
> 2. Was it working properly before the last couple days?
> ...



1. I had the HID kit installed for months
2. It was working properly weeks before
3. DRL are running on both headlights
4.Plug and play on existing harnesses
5.Its not bi-xenon. Just a single bulb kit
6.Yes, my DRL works perfectly normal when my lows are off
7. Im not sure. If its not a car manu. setup. No.
8. It could be
9. I installed the battery in the dark with minimal light, but it was a basic procedure. All I touched were the battery terminals, battery mount and hooks and the battery itself. Could it be that I bumped something hard enough to affect my DRL? 


Thank you for your response


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm, strange......

Normally once you put the low beams on, the BCM should send a signal to the IPDM to shut the DRLs off but obviously it's not doing it so I don't know if the problem is with the BCM or the IPDM. Could be a defective relay in the IPDM that is not turning off the lights as it should??

Try disconnecting the negative battery terminal for about 30 mins and then reconnect it - not sure if that will do anything but might be worth a shot. While it's disconnected, recheck all your wiring harnesses to the lights - remove them, make sure all the pins/terminals look good and then reconnect them.

If that does nothing to solve the problem, maybe someone else has come across this issue before or you might have to take it to a shop for them to check your electrical.


----------



## somar604 (Jan 13, 2010)

I will try to do that.

Thank you Faja. I really appreciate your effort.


----------



## somar604 (Jan 13, 2010)

I got my lights fix!!

I was about to go to a shop to fix my problem and they had a fix rate on my problem. It was going to be 180 before tax and parts.

Anyways, a member from Northwest Nissan site came by to my place right before heading to the automotive shop. He took a look at my car - while he was doing that I decided to grab a couple of beers for us. By the time i got back he said I owed him 75 cents. I was confused for a sec but he was serious. He explained that a couple of fuses were blown and there was a faulty connection.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Fuses were probably blown with change of battery but most likely not related to the light problem as they were lighting up. The faulty connection was the culprit. 

For a couple beers and 75 cents, well worth the trouble to get it all fixed!!!!:fluffy:


----------

